
Amazon Echo and integration with IoT devices - iotlove
http://iotmash.com/posts/amazon-echo-probably-mellifluous-for-now/
======
maneesh
what does mellifluous mean, the dictionary says 'sweet or smooth.' Not sure if
this is a positive or negative adj here haha

~~~
Shog9
It talks to you. One might say of a person that they have a mellifluous voice;
one could literally say the same of this device.

It has an appealing set of features, and a seemingly-promising future. One
might metaphorically say that the device "sounds sweet".

Thus, the title is a play on words.

Or the author meant to write superfluous.

